# Casting/popping rod for Avet lx 6/3 raptor



## Jacktrades (7 mo ago)

I am looking for a rod to pair with my avet lx 6/3 raptor that I can throw poppers and lighter halcos and frenzys. I love my UC Predator 50-80, it will kill a tuna on the rail fast, but it doesnt throw a little bird very well. Currently spooled up with seaguar threadlock hollow. Please help recommend a better rod for this! I am just not ready to go with a spinning combo, sometimes 120 lbs plus hookup and those are just no fun on a spinner on a GOM party boat.


----------

